# For Sale 03' tymco 210 on 03 Isuzu chassis.



## billyd

That's right we got an 2003 tymco 210 with 5,800 hrs on it and 63,000 miles on truck. Water system and eveverything else works fine.Only issue I know of is passenger side gutter broom motor leaks, so that is off truck, driver side broom works. Only reason we selling this unit is we just purchased a newer unit.


----------



## billyd

$15,000 obo


----------



## hickslawns

Any pictures? Rust? Tires? Pony motor ever rebuilt?


----------



## billyd

hickslawns;1820775 said:


> Any pictures? Rust? Tires? Pony motor ever rebuilt?


Tires are less than 2,000 miles. Just got out of body shop so its rust free now with a fresh coat of paint. You got a # I can send pics or email.?


----------



## hickslawns

4192339339


----------



## landscaper4u

Still have sweeper?


----------



## billyd

Yes we do, we put it back in service. But now we don't need it. Lost a contract.


----------



## landscaper4u

Please send pictures to 765sevenfourfour11four1


----------



## billyd

Ok its currently a big snow drift, sitting outside. I think I got pics, let me dig for em.. Before I have to dig her out.


----------



## spark

I aminteristed in the tymco 210 please call me at 15167908305 can you email me pic to [email protected] thank you


----------



## ProEnterprises

billyd;1957942 said:


> Ok its currently a big snow drift, sitting outside. I think I got pics, let me dig for em.. Before I have to dig her out.


Hello,
Is the sweeper still available?


----------

